# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Instalimi i Apache + PHP + MySQL + phpMyAdmin në Suse 9.X

## altiX

E hapa ketë temë me qëllimin që të gjithë adhuruesit e Linuxit të arrijmë që bashkarisht  Apache + Php + MySql + phpMyAdmin ti fusim në përdorim ashtu siq duhet.
Paraprakisht ju flm për bashkëpunim.

----------


## helios

Një udhëzues i detajuar në shqip mund të lexohet/printohet *këtu*

----------


## altiX

Pas postimit edhe unë e pashë që kam gabuar por ja që ndodhi...për këtë edhe kërkoj falje prej moderatorit dhe nëse mundet mund ta transferoj këtë temë aty ku duhet. Ndërsa juve flm për këshilla!

----------


## altiX

Helios,
te Alblinuxi e lexova atë që ma preferuat.Çka munda unë të konstatoj ajo nuk është unë çka kërkoj,pasi që psh httpd.conf te suse linux 9.1 që momentalisht kam të instaluar në pllakën e përhershme  ndodhet tek /etc/apache2 për dallim nga suse 9.0.E aty nuk munda ta kuptoj se për cilin distributor është fjala(te Alblinuxi).
Pastaj unë momentalisht shfrytëzoj Webmin 1.140,dhe kur prej aty dëshiroj ta startoj apache 2 më jepë këtë lajm: Die Apache-Konfigurationsdatei /etc/httpd/httpd.conf existiert nicht(që në shqip dmth se httpd nuk ekziston.)Është e vërtetë se nuk ekziston
aty /etc/httpd/httpd.conf.këtu është edhe problemi.Të gjitha modulet e nevojshme i kam instaluar(pasi që kam vers.komplet).Tjetra kur unë në Browser japë:
http://localhost/ atëherë paraqitet ajo që duhet paraqitet:
 Es klappt! Der Apache-Webserver ist auf dieser Website installiert!
Kuptohet kjo bëhet pasi që unë në konsolë të urdhërave e startova apache2.
Kaq sa për fillim.Nëse ka dikush ndonjë ide...lus për bashkëpunim.

----------


## lor

Udhëzuesi tek Alblinux.net është i përgjithshëm, pasi jep rrugën e instalimit dhe konfigurimit nga buruesi (src) dhe jo nga pakot binare të parapërgatitura për shpërndarjet e ndryshme Linux. Gjithashtu, po të vesh re datën e udhëzuesit, do të kuptosh që në atë kohë nuk ishte lëshuar akoma Apache2 (pra shpjegon veprimet me apache 1.3.x).

Në rastin tuaj (SuSE). Rruga që duhet të ndjekësh është si në vazhdim:
1- Instalo (sipas menyrës apo instrumentëve që të afron SuSE) *mysql-server*
Pastaj: */usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root password fjalëkalimi_juaj_i_dëshiruar*
2- Instalo *apache2* (gjithmonë sipas menyrës SuSE)
Provo funksionimin korrekt të apache: *http://localhost*
3- Instalo *php4, libapache2-mod-php4, libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, php4-mysql*
Sistemo file e konfigurimit të apache: */etc/apache2/apache2.conf* (hape me një editues teksti). Gjej dhe zëvendëso:

 #AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
 #AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps

me:

 AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
 AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps

Ruaj ndryshimet dhe rinis Apache: *apache2ctl restart*

Kaq duhet të mjaftojë: përse të duhet webmin për të administruar Apache?

----------


## altiX

> Në rastin tuaj (SuSE). Rruga që duhet të ndjekësh është si në vazhdim:
> 1- Instalo (sipas menyrës apo instrumentëve që të afron SuSE) *mysql-server*
> Pastaj: */usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root password fjalëkalimi_juaj_i_dëshiruar*
> 2- Instalo *apache2* (gjithmonë sipas menyrës SuSE)
> Provo funksionimin korrekt të apache: *http://localhost*
> 3- Instalo *php4, libapache2-mod-php4, libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, php4-mysql*
> Sistemo file e konfigurimit të apache: */etc/apache2/apache2.conf* (hape me një editues teksti). Gjej dhe zëvendëso:
> 
>  #AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
> ...


Të gjitha modulet e apache2 i kam të instaluara...edhe pse nuk përputhen të gjitha me ato që thua ti ma sipër(50%).Te suse 9.1 gjanat nuk janë ashtu siq po thua ti.Sdi a punon ti me suse apo jo apo ndoshta tek une nuk janë të instaluara siq duhet edhe pse ato i kam instaluar me yast2.Sidoqoftë në bazë të disa udhëzimeve të webmin kam bërë këto kombinime:
httpd.conf e kam kopjuar te */srv/www/conf/*  (conf ma parë nuk ka ekzistuar; me mkdir e kam krijuar).Dhe pas këtyre kombinimeve së paku tashti funksionojnë ...së paku startojnë apache2 dhe mysql.
_http://localhost_  funksionon këtu (mendoj në Linux.).Ta provoj a do të funksionoj në VMWare makinën virtuelle po këtu ku e kam të instaluar windowsin XP.Kuptohet duke e thirrur me adresën përkatëse.

----------


## altiX

Po funksionoj ashtu edhe prej VMWare-it
http://hostname(qe e perdor kuptohet)

----------


## lor

Jo, SuSE nuk më pëlqen :-)

Sidoqoftë, emrat e saktë (dhe pakot e duhura, pasi shoh që SuSE ka jo pak probleme) mund t'i marrësh nga kjo faqe: http://www.suse.com/us/private/downl...s/91_i386.html si dhe: ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/suse/i386/update/9.1/rpm/i586/

Mesa duket do të detyrohem të instaloj një suse virtuale > 9.0, për të kontrolluar ndryshimet. 
Ka mundësi të japësh përmbajtjen e /etc/apache2/ si dhe /etc/sysconfig/apache2 ?

----------


## altiX

> Mesa duket do të detyrohem të instaloj një suse virtuale > 9.0, për të kontrolluar ndryshimet. 
> Ka mundësi të japësh përmbajtjen e /etc/apache2/ si dhe /etc/sysconfig/apache2 ?


Me sa kam lexuar nëpër disa forume gjermane ka disa dallime sa i përket suse 9.0
dhe 9.1 pikërisht sa i përket apache2.Unë konkretisht ende jam i ri me këtë sistem operativ.Ka qe 6 muaj me suse 9.1.prej atëherë ma spo i ndahem linuxit;edhe pse ne pllakën e përhershme kam të instaluar edhe WXP dhe Linuxin si dhe VMWare në dy sistemet.Deri tash kam arritur mjaft mirë SAMBA-në ta përpunoj(transmetimin e të dhënave prej windowsit në linux dhe anasjelltas).
Apache lokal po funksionon.Me sa me duket duhet edhe një licencë për të.Më intereson te di ndoshta edhe nga ju se a ka ndonjë licencë pa pagesë pasi që apache2 mendoj ta shfrytëzoj për nevoja personale.Nuk e di se a e lejon ky forum të gjithë përmbajtjen e /etc/sysconfig/apache2 pasi që është mjaft e gjatë.

----------


## altiX

lor,
e kam gjetur një gabim që ekziston pas startimit të apache2 me webmin.
http://portal.suse.com/sdb/de/2004/05/fhassel_php4_91.html
problemi pra është me  php4-recode dhe php4-mysql.
Si duket mjaft punë do të kem.Deri tashti nuk kam pasë probleme me suse 9.1.
Pas startimit të apache2 me webmin më paraqitet:
sh: line 1: /etc/init.d/apache: No such file or directory
Çka do të ndodhte psh nëse apache e bartë(kopjoj)nga : file:/etc/sysconfig/

----------


## lor

Nuk e kuptova atë punën e Liçencës: e ke fjalën për Apache??? apo për çfarë? Po të duhet ajo e apache, merre/lexoje nga këtu: http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0 

Përsa i takon problemeve me php, ing. e Suse e kanë modularizuar tepër. Sigurisht, kuptoj përfitimet nga ana e sigurisë por, nga ana tjetër, gati gjithmonë nuk arrijnë të sigurojnë funksionimin korrekt të gjithçkaje. Ka raste kur duhen instaluar versione të ndryshëm në të njëjtin konfigurim që ambienti të funksionojë.

Prandaj, nëse je akoma në kohë, largohu nga SuSE :-)

----------


## altiX

> Nuk e kuptova atë punën e Liçencës: e ke fjalën për Apache??? apo për çfarë? Po të duhet ajo e apache, merre/lexoje nga këtu: http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0 
> Prandaj, nëse je akoma në kohë, largohu nga SuSE :-)


1.Këtë url-në e mësipërme e kam parë edhe unë më parë,por të drejtën me ta thanë edhe nuk e kam kuptuar të tërën pasi që ishte në anglisht.Unë si gjuhë të huaj të dytën e kam gjuhën gjermane.Nëse mundesh aë paku në pika të shkurtëra në shqip ta përkthesh.
2.Sa i përket Suse këtu jam inkuadruar gati rastësisht pas një kursi që kisha në rrjeta për novell,windows 2K dhe 2K3 si dhe në gj.programuese C dhe Cpp.Kishim edhe një trajnim një muajsh në Linux (e na i dhuruan kompletin e CD-ve për suse 9.1).
Kam lexurar edhe nëpër disa forume gjermane rreth distributorëve të ndryshëm të linuxit dhe te secili për arsye të ndryshme komerciale që përfaqëson administratori apo edhe moderatori i forumit i japin krahë njërës apo edhe tjetrit distributor.
Para një kohe kam pas instalue për një shokë edhe versionin minimal të Mandrake që mu dukë mjaft idealë.Ju pyes juve por edhe të gjithë bashkëkombsit  tjerë shqiptar për mendimet e tyre rreth distributorëve tjerë...sipas mendimit tuaj apo tjerëve ma të mirë.Të jetë mundësisht edhe në gjuhën gjermane.

----------


## lor

Përshëndetje altiX,

jo, nuk ke nevojë të blesh asnjë lloj liçence për të përdorur Apache, MySQL apo PHP: përdorin versione të ndryshme liçencash por që të japin të gjithë lirinë e përdorimit, shpërndarjes, ndryshimit, shitjes, apo çfarëdo tjetër (ndryshojnë shumë pak nga GPL).

Tani problemeve praktike: Sapo instalova dhe konfigurova *pa asnjë lloj problemi* SuSE 9.2, si dhe ambientin Apache2 + php + mysql: gjithçka funksionon (pa përdorur as webmin e as tools të tjerë për konfigurim)!

File i konfigurimit i apache është si gjithmonë */etc/apache2/httpd.conf*
Ja pamjet e apache ne pune dhe MySQL:





Nëse ke probleme, thuaj.

----------


## altiX

Përshëndetje Lor,
Së pari të falenderoj për informatat tuaja në lidhje me apache+php+mysql.Po e shoh se ju e keni të instaluar Suse 9.2 në VMWare.Unë momentalisht kam Suse Linuxin 9.1 të instaluar në pllakën e përhershme andaj njëherë nuk e kam ndërmend të kaloj në Suse 9.2 sepse nuk e dijë se sa stabil është.E dyta mbrenda javës do të instaloj Mandrake linux në makinën virtuelle të Vmware.Në Windows(vmware)kam instaluar XAMPP(Apache,Mysql ,php),e të njëjtën gja do ta bëjë edhe në Linux(më duhet së pari ta shkarkoj prej interneti).Siq po shoh nga fotot e postuara nga ti (You do not have Vmware tools installed).Këtu do të pyesja a ke provuar te suse 9.2 ti instalosh pasi që unë te suse 9.1 pas instalimit :
cd /tmp/vmware-tools-distrib
./vmware-install.pl
...kuptohet pastaj vijnë edhe disa pyetje tjera... (kam pasur disa probleme)
Problemi është ky :
Pas kalimit nga KDE në textModus gati nuk shihet asgjë(dhe gjatë ristartimit apo çkyçjes fotografia ndahet në katërshe...shumë e pakjartë shiko: http://de.geocities.com/avtir2001/ )
Kam provuar në SaX2 ti ndërroj rezolucionin dhe gjanat tjera përcjellëse po nuk i pranon.Lejon vetëm atë rezolucion që ai ka dhënë.

altiX

----------


## lor

Nuk kam instaluar tools e VMware pasi në konfigurimin tim nuk nevoiten (skeda video dhe mouse funksionojnë korrektësisht pa patur nevojë për vmware-tools).

Nuk mund të jap përgjigje në lidhje me përdorimin e vmware në windows (pasi nuk kam windows): mund të të siguroj që funksionon në menyrë korrekte në sistemin tim (debian/sid) dhe instalon pa problem sistemet virtualë "miq", në provat e mia SuSE, Debian Sarge dhe Windows XP.

Përsa i takon instalimit të tools të vmware, duhet të provosh nga menu e VMware (VM --> install vmware-tools), kur sistemi virtual të jetë duke funksionuar por, jo në menyrë grafike (duhet të vrasësh serverin X dhe nga konsolë të shkosh tek /mnt/cdrom e, nga aty, si root, të japësh komandën e instalimit).

Ja si duken Suse dhe Sarge Virtualë:

----------


## altiX

Lor,
Lëvizja e miut prej VMWare në sistemin tuaj si është me apo pa (strg+alt ,apo ctrl...mvaret nga tastatura e juaj).Konkretisht për suse-në pasi që ate përdor...gjatë kalimit prej KDE apo GNOME mvarësisht çka përdorni,në TextModus si është;a keni probleme(mendoj duke përdorur VMWare-se në pllakën e përhershme ku kam të instaluar suse 9.1 funksionon pa probleme ).Ky problem është në:Windows XP si Host dhe Suse 9.1si Gast(Mysafir-në VMWare).Të kundërtën Linux Suse 9.1si Host dhe prapë Suse 9.1 si Gast nuk e kam provuar pasi që në Linux si gast kam WinXP Prof.E përdor për arsye se kam edhe serverin Samba në qarkullim dhe në rrjetin lokal e përdor për bartje të të dhënave nga Windows XP në pllakën e përhershme nëpërmjet Suse 9.1 që poashtu është në pllakën e përhershme(pra kam dy particione)në Windows XP që është në mënyrë virtuelle i instaluar në VMWare.Pres siq thashë ma herët javën që vjen ta instaloj versionin ma të ri të Mandrake(do mi dërgon një shok CD-të).Juve si përdorues ma i gjatë i linuxit do ju kisha lutë për këshillë pasi që jam në dilemë mes Debianit dhe Mandrake.
Përshëndetje

----------


## lor

Përshëndetje altiX,

për të "lëshuar" kursorin nga ambienti "virtual" në ambientin "real" mjafton thjesht *Ctrl + Alt*

Përsa i takon zgjedhjes së shpërndarjes Linux, varet nga përdoruesi dhe përdorimi: personalisht këshilloj Debian.

Nëse konfigurimi fillestar të tremb, mjafton të provosh një Live CD bazuar në Debian, p.sh Knoppix, Morphix, Ubuntu apo dhe  Albanix : kjo e fundit të afron mundësinë e nisjes së sistemit direkt në shqip, në ambientin e punës GNOME. Në këtë menyrë mund të provosh me të vërtetë shqipen e përdorur në përkthime dhe mund të afrosh kontributin tënd duke njoftuar gabimet apo pasaktësitë, jo thjesht "me të dëgjuar" të tjerët apo duke përdorur versione të vjetër të përkthimeve (jo të gjitha shpërndarjet Linux afrojnë GNOME në versionin aktual!) .

----------


## altiX

> Përshëndetje altiX,
> 
> për të "lëshuar" kursorin nga ambienti "virtual" në ambientin "real" mjafton thjesht *Ctrl + Alt*
> Nëse konfigurimi fillestar të tremb, mjafton të provosh një Live CD bazuar në Debian, p.sh Knoppix, Morphix, Ubuntu apo dhe  Albanix : ) .


Përshëndetje Lor,
sa i përket lëshimit të kursorit nga ambienti "virtual" në ambientin "real" këtë e kam të qartë pasi që ka kohë të gjatë që përdor VMWare.Kur kam të instaluar sistemin e Windowsit nuk ka problem pasi që aty VMWare Tools instalohen shumë lehtë.Pastaj kalon me kursor pa pasë nevojë të shtypësh strg+alt apo ctrl+alt(mvarësisht nga tastatura).Ato njëherë arrita ti instaloj edhe kur kam suse 9.1 në vmware dhe suse 9.1 në pllakën e përhershme.Çdo gjë është në rregull me kursor por gjatë kalimit në "TextModus"siq e dhashë edhe atë faqen fotografia është e paqartë.Si duket ky është një problem që për VMWare 4.5.2 që po përdor tani dhe suse 9.1 për këtë çast është problem.Kam hulumtuar edhe nëpër forume të huaja të gjithë kanë këtë problem besa edhe ma shumë.
VMware tools kam instaluar kështu duke kaluar në runlevel3:

mount /dev/cdrom/mnt
cd /tmp/
tar zxf /mnt/vmware-linux-tools.tar.gz
umount /mnt
Run the vmware-tools-installer
cd vmware-tools-distrib
./vmware-install.pl

P.S më trego si i ke futë fotot këtu,apo është e drejtë vetëm e moderatorëve.
Me "vendos foto" apo strg+V nuk po funksionon.

----------


## altiX

Ndërsa sa i përket temës:
Apache2,php4,mysql dhe të gjitha programet përkatëse kam deinstalue prej komp. ku kam të instaluar suse 9.1 dhe pastaj kam instaluar XAMPP për Linux.

tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.4.11.tar.gz -C /opt

 XAMPP instalohet në /opt/lampp 

Startimi i XAMPP

/opt/lampp/lampp start

Starte XAMPP für Linux ....
XAMPP: Starte Apache mit SSL...
XAMPP: Starte MySQL...
XAMPP: Starte ProFTPD...
XAMPP gestartet.
funksionon pa probleme

----------


## i fundit

Pershendetje forumi.Kam nje problem me apachen,nuk e kam filen httpd.conf, nuk e di a ka te beje kjo qe nuk me hapen scriptet? Dhe si mund te rregullohet.

----------

